# pby privateer



## scifikid (Aug 22, 2010)

hey guys 
i have a thread going on scifi movies and tv about the pacific series.
he was in the navy air cor pby privateer fliying fortress front gunner.
http://i740.photobucket.com/albums/xx43/scfikid/1404USNAVYPB4Y2Privateer-vi.jpg
my qestion is besides match box is thier any one else making this plane
i was hoping for a larger scale. I saw a conversion kit for the b 24. but was hoping for the actual plane itself want to recreate my fathers plane.
i have pics of his plane and his bomber squadron book. 
take care my friends :wave:


----------



## RallyJack (Jul 10, 2009)

you did not mention what scale. I think there are one or two kits in 1/72 but in 1/48 scale, the conversion seems to be the only option besides scratch building. Good luck!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The only plastic kit in any scale is the ex Matchbox kit in 1/72. Its "okay" but is definitely sub par compared to modern kits (its about a 30 year old tooling). The cowlings and clear parts are really bad. Cobra Company makes an update set that really helps. Revell Germany have reissued the Matchbox kit, but its the same kit in a new box.

At one time I think Cutting Edge made a resin conversion for the Monogram B-24J in 1/48 , but that would set you back the price of a house these days. 

Koster makes a good vac conversion for the Monogram B-24J (if you can find the B-24J kit).


----------

